# Schriften Krümmen und Lienen Verfolgung



## DaMoon (29. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines problem ich habe hier: http://www.stoik-design.de/home/index.php?cmd=portfolio-webdesign was nettes gesehen und zwar geht es um die anordnung des menüs die schriften sind leicht verkrümmt und folgen der schlangen linie

bei mir sieht das so aus: http://www.ddf-crew.de/ddfhp.jpg aber irgendwie siehts einfach schei.... aus... die schriften sind total verschwommen meine frage gibt es ne möglichkeit
es ohne diese verschwimmerei oder solte ich am design was ändern (welches noch nicht fertig ist)


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. März 2005)

Die Schrift in deinem Beispiel ist nun auch nicht gerade gestochen scharf, das fällt durch die Effekte aber nicht sonderlich auf.

Eine Fehlerquelle dürfte bei dir die Tatsache sein, dass du eine Pixelschrift mit Anti-Aliasing benutzt ... was fast ein Oxymoron ist 

Wie "verbiegst" du deinen Text eigentlich? Das könnte auch noch ein Grund sein ...


----------



## DaMoon (29. März 2005)

ich weiss das es fast unmöglich ist aber deshalb ja meine frage  trozdem danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. März 2005)

Nunja, unmöglich ist nichts  ... aber ich denke, dass es am Pixelfont liegt.
Wenn es mit einem anderen Font gleich ausschaut, dann beantworte doch noch meine letzte Frage


----------



## Senfdose (30. März 2005)

Ab PS CS ist es möglich Schrift bzw. Text an einem Pfad ausrichten zu lassen ! F1 Hilfe  dort ist das genau beschrieben Suchwort '' text an Pfad''


Gruß Senf!


----------



## DaMoon (30. März 2005)

@ radde` also mit dem text verkrümmungs werkzeug....

@Senfdose: habe nur 7 aber dafür orginal  ich mag diese ganzen klauereien nicht und da wir in ner firma dmit arbeiten wärs auch schlecht also steht mir ps cs im moment nicht zur verfügung hatte die trail aber ist schon vorbei 


ich hab das jetzt ma mit ner normaln schrift probiert bringt aber nicht viel leider
naja ich glaube das ich umbauen muss aber auch nicht schlimm  danke euch vielmals


----------

